# ff light warrior for seeds question?



## hawaiian5 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok so when my beans sprout, do i need to add anything to the soil? will there be enough N for the plant to grow upwards?..lol...i've herd that it has very little if any. should i add anything to it. and when can i start giving my lttle ones N ?. it will be grown outdoors, so no indoor lights at all. OH AND BY THE WAY. IF  YOU LIVE ON THE BIGISLAND OF HAWAII. THE FARM AND FEED SUPPLY SHOP IN PAHOA MAKES TOTALLY PURE ORGANIC TEA EVERY STAURDAY.  and its  MADE FRESH IN FRONT OF YOU.:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2010)

seeds carry enough food store for germination and a little extra. FFLW has some nutes in it. It should be enough for about 2 or 3 weeks. Then start on your 1/2 stregnth nutes.


----------



## hawaiian5 (Feb 14, 2010)

thx alot. will do


----------

